# Can i take pigeons to shows, without bands?



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

OK well there was this one group of pigeons i didn't end up banding. These pigeons are Pakistani High flyers but they are known in my area for their great looks, awesome ability to fly for 13 hours straight, and a great posture. All sounds good? No. These pigeons, when they were babies, i had ordered new bands, but they came in 3 days too late. By then the pigeons feet had grown and i didn't end up banding them. I want to take them to a show which is happening in my town. Abbotsford. VP & FPA Annual Winter Show, is the show. It is open to members and non members. I'm not the member but the President of the Club, Ernie Silveri, he gave me a whole kit to start off with rollers. So i'm guessing i could probably get in, but what do you guys think? Will i be able to show my birds even if they are not banded? Also i would just like to give Ernie some publicity. The man is awesome. Who gives a way a whole competition sized kit (20 pigeons) who happen to have great blood lines, for free? This man has officially turned into my mentor lol. So any help would be great thank you


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Is it a big show? They should have a show book with official rules available, I looked up your show;s name and found this site
http://www.vancouverfancypigeon.ca/show_report.htm
and this contact info:
http://www.vancouverfancypigeon.ca/contact.htm
where you might find out the answers.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Gubir,

The usual rule is no showing without bands. But it depends on the show and the judge. When I first began, I entered a bird with a snap band because I had the same problem you did. My bands arrived about three days too late to get them on. It was a young bird show, and the judge as he picked up my bird remarked that there was an irregular band on the bird. He then asked if the bird belonged to someone new to birds. When he learned that it was my first show, my first time breeding and that my bands had arrived late, he allowed my bird to stay in the competition. He did explain that from now on, I must have my birds banded or not show them. So there is a little leeway, and the judge may be understanding. I would enter the birds and see if the judge you get will allow them. Your birds sound beautiful. Post some pictures for us.

Margaret


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

So how late can you put on the closed bands? I was under the impression this was something done very young.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

i usually put my bands on, the 6th-8th days after hatching.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

AS simple as I can put it, it is acceptable to show birds with split bands, and they must be entered as old birds only. Most shows will will not accept plastic"spiral" nimbered bands. 
Take a seamless band and cut it with a pretty hefty pair of scissors, and then spread it out wide enough to place on the birds leg. I have had a few birds I had to cut the band off because in 2003, when the NPA went to plastic seamless bands, the inside diameter was smaller than the aluminum bands we had been using. Some fantails have extra thick legs (some of the best!), so this was neccessary or the bird could have acually lost a fooy for lack of circulation.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Seven days is normal. With my fans, the larger (8mm) band we can band up to 14 days. After that, it is possible to use a lubricant for a couple more days. 

Don't laugh, but KY jelly works real well.........


----------

